# Vizio VSB200 Soundbar



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
I was wondering if anyone else on the forum purchased this sound bar . My dilemma is I hooked it up to a Samsung 
55" 6000 series and no sound at all . I went into the tv menu ---> speaker settings ---> select PCM ---> select external speakers and nothing no sound . I am using an optical cord so what gives ? I have FIOS as my HD video source and I thought I read on here that FIOS boxes creates problems for soundbars . If anyone knows a solution 
your help would be greatly appreciated .

Thanks :scratch:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are definitely some Members here who use Soundbars. In truth, we do our best to dissuade Members from doing so due to the Sound Quality. Accordingly, I honestly have zero experience hooking up one. Just a thought. but I would try connecting it with the Samsung's Default Speaker Setting as opposed to PCM. Truly sorry I cannot provide more insight.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

i have this sound bar and do not use digital connection because my TV does not downconvert DD 5.1 to stereo. It maybe the same issue in your case. do you get sound with analog signal? 



Gillig500 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I was wondering if anyone else on the forum purchased this sound bar . My dilemma is I hooked it up to a Samsung
> 55" 6000 series and no sound at all . I went into the tv menu ---> speaker settings ---> select PCM ---> select external speakers and nothing no sound . I am using an optical cord so what gives ? I have FIOS as my HD video source and I thought I read on here that FIOS boxes creates problems for soundbars . If anyone knows a solution
> your help would be greatly appreciated .
> ...


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Jungle Jack for your reply and help :T
zheka , I haven't tried analog because i thought digital would work w/o any issues.
But , I will give it a try and see if that works . 
Thanks for your input :T


----------

